# Bedtime Reading



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The PANAMA PAPERS:

http://www.irishtimes.com/business/...-offshore-world-of-the-global-elite-1.2595138

No one has clean hands :wink2:

tony


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> No one has clean hands :wink2:


One could mistakenly form the view from reading the article that all offshore companies and bank accounts are somehow involved with illegal activities. As the article points out "*Most of the services the offshore industry provides are legal if used by the law abiding.*"

It's like saying that anyone with a car that can go faster than 70mph is a speeder.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The Panama Papers have their first victim


The Icelandic Pm :wink2:


tony


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Turn the volume up

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The Panama Papers reveal more:

*MPs Send £1 Million of Expenses Offshore*










Over £1 million of taxpayers' money has been diverted to offshore property companies through the MPs' expenses system. In 2012-13, 13 MPs were paying rent expenses for properties in the luxury riverside Dolphin Square complex, made famous as the home of coke-snorting Lords (and worse).








Records show MPs including top Corbyn allies Steve Rotheram, Nic Dakin and Shabana Mahmood paid the expenses cash to subsidiaries of _Westbrook Dolphin Square Ltd_. This is a network of 612 companies which own two flats each in Dolphin Square. _All 612 companies are registered in Jersey…_








Tory MP Jonathan Evans meanwhile paid rent expenses to _Abal Establishment_, a property company with offices in London but which is registered in the tax haven of Lichtenstein:








Overall in 2012-13 MPs sent over £230,000 of taxpayer cash to tax-avoiding offshore property companies. _Extrapolating these figures means over the course of the last parliament well over £1 million of your money was sent offshore so MPs could live it up in London…_


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

As I keep saying - they're all corrupt one way or another


----------

